
AngelList data set – signaling risks of seed-stage investments - yazr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/02/new-angellist-dataset-sheds-light-on-the-signaling-risks-of-seed-stage-investments/
======
yazr
IANAVC (not a vc), but i think do this is doubling down on risk.

If you take seed from VC, then: 1\. if you are mediocre then things become
very difficult for you 2\. if you are successful, the VC can discount the risk
premium, and push u into an even higher valuation

